

1/22/08:  Asian markets dropping 5% again? - rms
http://finance.yahoo.com/intlindices?e=asia

======
jakewolf
One nice thing about being poorish is not having to worry about the markets.

Isn't working on your projects fun?

~~~
rms
:)

Still, if 2 days in a row of market fall turns into 3 days, then 4 days, then
an entire week, we may all have a problem...

~~~
plinkplonk
Here in India, the market has essentially been in free fall, losing almost 25
% value in the last few days. (it seems to have satbilized a bit now). Which,
in turn, makes it a good time to buy if you are a "fundamental" investor.

------
mynameishere
I think I was in the mad rush to get out of foreign stocks. My fund company
was giving me sh-t about selling everything (or almost everything) on
Saturday...now I think I know why. They only have about 1 percent cash on
hand, and it was probably running low. I was just going by instinct, but
apparently everyone else was doing the same. Gamblers only, at this point.

------
rms
[http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/B422F100-B4CC-4F17-89...](http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/B422F100-B4CC-4F17-8992-C58D2539015B.htm)

